# pics from old fort kennels.



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This is the best I could do I was alittle burned out by the time i got there.
























































and finaly blue sleeping on the floor of the van.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

whos the little one on the far left?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww he has such cute doggies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> whos the little one on the far left?


Thats dozer!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

i thought you'd take more!
BUT AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

love me some switch
yummy!!!!!!!
is that muffin in the .. 2 collars? lmao


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

great pics!cute puppies!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yes thats muffin she has a bigger neck then head so she needs two collars lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thats dozer!!!!


lookin ROWDY!!! is that his seeeester next to him????


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wait i just saw her i think my pup is towards the middle lol sorry i need new contacts


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude oz we got the best ones imo they both have the greatest color tone. and they are rowdy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well i dont care about color i just wanted a female who was down to get rough and dirty and earn her keep (legally that is, i mean wp and agility if possible)

and beyond that switch and bailey are the ishhh!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bhahahahaha thats funny bout muffin, but TOTALLY oz and matt got some CUTAYS. dozer has the cutest face. loca is all up in there like YEAHHHHHHH.
so cute. love it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome dogs! I hope to have a spot with alot of land someday! Beautiful puppies also!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

but by best if you mean cutest... oh yeah dude i know


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha i cant come outright and say it, other members have puppies too and they're cute too!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no no i realize the truth hurts, but i know what we got


JUST KIDDING everyone i'd take ALL of your pups home if I could. 

and matt... Blue looks WORN out, did you have him jogging next to the car?!?!?!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHH!!! BEBES!!!

Im so excited for all of you that got pups! 

CONGRATS!!!

:woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> no no i realize the truth hurts, but i know what we got
> 
> JUST KIDDING everyone i'd take ALL of your pups home if I could.
> 
> and matt... Blue looks WORN out, did you have him jogging next to the car?!?!?!


no i had him riding in it and that was eanough for him!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MATTTTT!!!! Where are our pics of the mighty Doze-miester??


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

give me a minute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol At first I was like whos that red dog lmao, I forgot they got that one..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Andy, yard and dogs looking good man, keep up the good work


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Yes Muffin has to wear two collars, One so I can tell her apart from Miracle, no really she will back up on a chain and slip a single collar over her head so you have to secure her with two collars and be sure to hook the chain to the second collar, or she will be running around lose with one collar!!!

I didn't even know you took pics, must have done that before I got there.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A few random pics of the yard, a few months old, you might see Maverick in some!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes Muffin has to wear two collars, One so I can tell her apart from Miracle, no really she will back up on a chain and slip a single collar over her head so you have to secure her with two collars and be sure to hook the chain to the second collar, or she will be running around lose with one collar!!!
> 
> I didn't even know you took pics, must have done that before I got there.


yeah i got some before you got there and some after but i forgot to get pics of blue sitting on your track I mean pullin the weigh like it was nothing jk


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

^LOL. Thats funny. Blue show those silly OFK dogs whats up? :rofl:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics and great looking pups and dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> ^LOL. Thats funny. Blue show those silly OFK dogs whats up? :rofl:


not quite. he was like what am i supposed to do. i don't understand then my dad called him and he plowed me over. so i told my dad he should do the weight pulling. but with some work blue will be good i think. gonna have to train him before the little one passes him up.


----------

